# Looking for Tablesaw Tom.



## squareedgefurniture (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys. First time posting here. As stated in the title Im trying to reach Tablesaw Tom (Bussey). I have a bedrock 608 jointer that badly needs the sole flattened and have heard from several people that he is the guy to do it. On his website www.tablesawtom.com he has no contact information listed, it just says coming soon for the past two months now. He has pricing information so im assuming hes still in business. Im wondering if anyone on here possibly has his email or some way to reach him. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is his e-mail (edited) tablesawtom at hotmail.com Obviously replace the at with the symbol and delete the spaces. He spends a lot of time over at Woodnet. I can't praise his work enough, I had a #6 done by him and it was fantastic, he also flattens the back of the blade as part of the price.


----------



## squareedgefurniture (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Fred, I actually already found his address, however my first post got caught in approval limbo for half a week so I couldn't post to say I already got it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 on Tablesaw Tom…..he does some pretty incredible work, and is a stand up guy too. You can send him a PM at Woodnet if the email doesn't workout for you.


----------



## Farkled (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a roundside 608 done by Tom. Pretty incredible machine.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a 604 that Tom did for me and I have to admit, I was VERY pleasantly surprised at how good it works now. His price includes flattening the sole, squaring the sole to the sides, and flattening the iron. Pretty reasonable once you factor in everything he does. ( I only mention this for those readers that aren't familiar with his work)


----------



## Twoodyard (Oct 20, 2017)

Does anyone know if tom is still doing this service? I emailed him early this week and have not heard back… the website is apparently shut down.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Tom is on several sites and I just messaged him over at Woodnet. He replied he no longer does the plane grinding. Too bad, I have several planes he's ground and his work is really nice.


----------



## Twoodyard (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks a lot. He contacted me this morning with that info. Maybe your question at wood net helped. I have been trying to get on at woodnet but they are blocking my registration as a spammer. I contacted the admin but ::crickets::


----------

